# Leaking Regulator



## racoll (13 May 2008)

Hello.

Glad to have joined this forum. Everyone appears very helpful and knowledgeable. 

I have just set up my first "serious" planted tank last weekend, and have run into a few problems from the off. I managed to smash a full 150L tank on the living room floor, but that's another story!

I bought a cheap Malaysian solenoid/regulator from ebay and a cheap fire extinguisher (FE). It was all set up fine, but the FE was empty within two days. I had forgotten to test for leaks!

I just got a new FE today, and have located the leak. It seems to be coming out from inside the gauge. See below:







I would be most grateful if someone could advise me on how to fix this. I would rather not send it back, as it would take up to month to receive another, and the algae is already taking a hold after a week with no CO2.

Thanks, 

Rupert.


----------



## Steve Smith (13 May 2008)

I would use a solution of a little washing up liquid and water and spray a little around the dial and joints to work out where the leak is comming from.  The liquid will bubble up and you should see the leak!  It may be that you just need to tighten the joint, it may be more serious (lets hope not!)

Edit:  That left dial does look less screwed in than the other dial.  Is it loose at all?


----------



## JamesM (13 May 2008)

Would silicone seal it?


----------



## Steve Smith (13 May 2008)

Too high a pressure I think.  If its new and its not just in need of tightening, email the seller asap for a replacement...  If its from malaysia, I assume its AquaticMagic?  I believe one of the UKAPS founders had some problems with one of their regs but got it replaced after several emails and stuff


----------



## bugs (13 May 2008)

If it's leaking inside the reg dial then that could be complicated to fix, however, as already indicated, if it's escaping via the thread then tightening it should do the trick. I had to do this with a reg - it meant the dial was not facing in the best of directions but... I think you can also get gas suitable PTFE tape which could help (if it's the thread).


----------



## racoll (14 May 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

I used the washing up liquid test, and the bubbles were appearing from the exact point of the red arrow. They were not coming from the thread (which is done very tightly).

I will take it to BOC Tradequip tomorrow and see if they can help me.


----------



## TDI-line (14 May 2008)

I think you may have a leak under neath the sight glass itself, as the plastic cover just protects the needle itself.

Get in touch with your supplier.


----------



## LondonDragon (14 May 2008)

Mine also arrived from Germany with a broken gauge, I contacted the supplier and he sent me a new gauge which I re-fitted myself and now its all good  Think you need to do the same.


----------



## Dan Crawford (14 May 2008)

> I believe one of the UKAPS founders had some problems with one of their regs but got it replaced after several emails and stuff


Yeh that was me, i had a right faff getting it sorted and Jimboo had the same. You need video evidence of the fault so good luck with that   . I expressed my discussed at their policy on returns so hopefully it's changed. They were very helpful TBF. Hopefully they can just send you a new guage and that should do the trick.


----------



## racoll (14 May 2008)

> I will take it to BOC Tradequip tomorrow and see if they can help me.



No help whatsoever.   



> I contacted the supplier and he sent me a new gauge which I re-fitted myself and now its all good



I shall try this next...


----------



## Egmel (15 May 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> You need video evidence of the fault so good luck with that


Just video it whilst doing the fairy liquid bubbles leak test.  That should be evidence enough.


----------



## Themuleous (18 May 2008)

Try tightening the guage

Sam


----------



## racoll (19 May 2008)

> Try tightening the guage



Its definitely not coming out of the thread. Would tightening it up help?


----------



## racoll (21 May 2008)

Still no response from aquaticmagic, but I managed to track down a new pressure gauge from http://www.thermosense.co.uk and now the unit is working nicely thank God.

I will post up some pictures when the tank is looking a bit more presentable!


----------



## Steve Smith (21 May 2008)

Good you got it sorted, shame you got no repsonse from Aquatic Magic


----------



## JamesM (21 May 2008)

Yeah, very strange. Their communication has been excellent with me... but I haven't had a problem yet >.<


----------



## Graham (26 May 2008)

hi, I agree that the unit may have been over pressured. If you can remove the front dial, inside there will be a radius copper tube, which expands when under pressure, this moves the needele.
There could be a fracture in this tube. As before this can be seen by using soapy water to check. If you feel up to it a repair could carried out using a electrical soldering iron. ALWAYS CHECK FOR LEAKS WITH LOW PRESURE increasing a little at a time.
Good luck
Graham


----------

